# Ibanez RGD2127z seems a little... Unpopular?



## Rook (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been researching these recently.

I really don't seem to spark much with really high end guitars, sure I understand and appreciate them but I've had so much fun with lower end (but still not low end) and more unusual guitars that bells and whistles (or flashy tops haha) don't really seem to get the blood pumping for me.

Anyhow, I zoned in on the RGD2127z after a brief but surprisingly pleasant stint I had with an RG2228 I bought earlier this year. I sold it because I had no use for an 8 and only bought it because I got such a good price, but the extended scale and range I blended with extremely well. The RGD2127z comes across to me as an RG2228 lite (one less string, slightly shorter scale, no tone control) which sounds great.

I don't let people put me off stuff unless there seems to be a real problem with something, and there seems to be something very strange surrounding this guitar, they seem strangely unpopular. I'd think particularly on this site, a 26.5" scale matte black Ibby 7 would be like crap to a pig but the few that have been up for sale have attracted little interest and there are all of 2 or 3 owners.

What am I missing?



I'm probably gunna buy one anyway, but yeah, is there something I don't know?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 9, 2011)

I prefer 26.5" over 27" on my 7 string (I've tried both, felt better with a 26.5")
I would really like to try one of these (bridge pickup placement on the RGD7321 bothers me lol) but my local GC doesn't have any.


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 9, 2011)

The NGDs here have been pretty popular. I guess the thing may be the scale - 26.5 isn't too much of a step up from 25.5, and I would guess that people looking for a longer scale will skip over it. If we look at tuning wise and using thinner strings, the extra inch only really allows you to drop down a semitone with the same strings, before the tension drops too much. So, it's not really that useful for lower tunings, and I think people want something more.

There is also the price. A RGD will put you back roughly £1200, while a Prestige RG will be around £800 - that is a big price hike for the extra features, and the quality will be the same. Seeing as the extra inch doesn't have a huge affect on the tension, is it worth the other features? Also, it's black and made from basswood, which limits the pool of buyers.

I guess it just is in an area that people skip over, in terms of scale. And apart from the scale there is nothing out of the ordinary with it, so there isn't too much attention on it... I personally think the specs look really nice, and they do pop up here, just not a huge amount. I do see what you mean however.....



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...es-pics-thread-not-safe-slow-connections.html


----------



## Rook (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm, pretty much what I thought.

Screw it, I'll probably just go for one, worst come worst I just sell the thing.




But will anyone buy it.....


----------



## SamSam (Sep 9, 2011)

For me it's the price, the Prestige RG7 is way cheaper and as much as I love the new shape it's not worth the extra cash to me. Well that and for a bit more I can buy customs!


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 9, 2011)

It's looking a lot more attractive now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor value and the body shape looks gross.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's a killer guitar.


----------



## littledoc (Sep 9, 2011)

I owned one briefly recently. I had to sell it because I had also ordered a Carvin that turned out to exceed my expectations, and I simply couldn't afford to keep both. 

BUT

I am, without a doubt, going to re-purchase the 2127Z when I have the funds. It's an absolutely first-rate guitar. Every facet is the highest quality, it's smartly designed, and plays like a dream. 

And as far as I know, most people around here who've played them really like them. I for one give it a very enthusiastic recommendation.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 9, 2011)

I quite like it, but there are a few things that make me wish it was better executed.

1. It's a metal guitar, and the majority of 'metal' guitars either have a signature inlay, or none at all. Too many Ibanez rock the 'mini dot' and while that's cool, it doesn't make the the RGD as unique as it could be in the line. I for one would consider it better for having side or no dots.

2. Pickups. It's a 2xxx series, I would have thought that it would warrant at least some Dim/IBZ pickups. I don't want to shell out that kind of money on a guitar that sounds like a 1527 that costs significantly less.

3. The trem. I've only used the Edge Zero a few times, but I've come to dislike it quite a bit due it it getting rid of the only interesting thing about the ZR, which is the ball bearing system, and keeping the part that doesn't interest most metal guitarist as much as the ability to tremol-no would. 

4. It's a stealthy, sleek guitar, will we ever see genuine black hardware on a prestige again?

I do like it, but there are certainly some things that aren't quite my cup of tea, and from the looks of things, at least some other people share some of these opinions.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd have one if it weren't so damn expensive...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 10, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## orakle (Sep 10, 2011)

i have one since a month

completely in love,fuck i couldnt ask for more... dont really see why someone could hate this guitar to be honest :S


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'd have one if it weren't so damn expensive...


^This!! Even with our Ringgit are better than the USD,still I got to pay 3 times whatever the fuck you guys are paying!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 10, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I quite like it, but there are a few things that make me wish it was better executed.
> 
> 1. It's a metal guitar, and the majority of 'metal' guitars either have a signature inlay, or none at all. Too many Ibanez rock the 'mini dot' and while that's cool, it doesn't make the the RGD as unique as it could be in the line. I for one would consider it better for having side or no dots.
> 
> ...



Exactly, no way on earth would I ever shell out cash like that for a guitar with pickups like that.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Poor value and the body shape looks gross.



i can understand if you dont like the body (we all have our opinions) but
whats poor about it? the trem is more stable than ANY OFR you see on $3000 customs, the basswood is high quality and sounds good, the stock pickups are alright, and its made in the fujijen factory. unless you really hate black guitars haha but i think most of us are with you there


----------



## edsped (Sep 10, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> 3. The trem. I've only used the Edge Zero a few times, but I've come to dislike it quite a bit due it it getting rid of the only interesting thing about the ZR, which is the ball bearing system, and keeping the part that doesn't interest most metal guitarist as much as the ability to tremol-no would.


This is what boggles my mind. It's the worst of the ZR (no Tremol-no compatibility) with the worst of traditional trems (knife edges). I really don't understand why this bridge even exists, and I especially don't understand why Ibanez chooses to put it on their high end guitars.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 10, 2011)

i think the edge zero is fucking awesome

mine doesnt EVER go out of tune. well, i shouldnt say EVER but its pretty close. yea, no tremol-no capability (which i thought would suck, i have them on all my guitars) but its such a user-friendly, easy to set trem that i dont really need it


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed playing one. I like the scale. It isn't a giant leap, but it helps with the tension issues. With all the humbucker options and preferences, I wouldn't have put high end pups in it either. 9 out of 10 people are going to swap them out for exactly what they want. I didn't play with the trem much so I can't give my $0.02 there.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got the RGD2127z and all I can say is that for me it is PERFECTLY designed and it has incredible quality... all I could ever want in a guitar, absolutely perfect!


----------



## Rook (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheers guys, this paints a very clear picture - it's pretty mch the usual Ibanez woes, just this guitar's harder to find!
- Don't like bridge
- Basswood
- Pickups

Weird!


----------



## Malkav (Sep 10, 2011)

I think they look awesome but not having a tone knob is lame, the pickup selector placement annoys the hell out of me and the bridge is meh...Also ow wow another black guitar bleh....

The pickup selector switch thing really irks me the most though, if they had just gone with the standard RG config then it would have left for more room for modification. The way they have it set out now there'll have to be some filling and refinishing to get a 5-way in there, and to me 2 humbuckers + 5 way + Volume + Tone = best combo ever. Now I could happilly drill a new hole for a tone knob but relocating the selector is just too much of a bitch...If they had just used a bladed pickup selector in or around where they normally put it it would have been alot better for personalisation purposes.


----------



## Miek (Sep 10, 2011)

Malkav said:


> I think they look awesome but not having a tone knob is lame, the pickup selector placement annoys the hell out of me and the bridge is meh...Also ow wow another black guitar bleh....
> 
> The pickup selector switch thing really irks me the most though, if they had just gone with the standard RG config then it would have left for more room for modification. The way they have it set out now there'll have to be some filling and refinishing to get a 5-way in there, and to me 2 humbuckers + 5 way + Volume + Tone = best combo ever. Now I could happilly drill a new hole for a tone knob but relocating the selector is just too much of a bitch...If they had just used a bladed pickup selector in or around where they normally put it it would have been alot better for personalisation purposes.



Why would you even bother doing that much for a guitar that you have so many points on your con list to start with


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 10, 2011)

How popular is the RG1570z? I think quite a few people get them, regardless of the bridge/pickups. For the RGD, you pay more, but that is for the extra features, not for the pickups... Just because I pay more, it doesn't mean that I won't swap them in a moment.


----------



## Invader (Sep 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Cheers guys, this paints a very clear picture - it's pretty mch the usual Ibanez woes, just this guitar's harder to find!
> - Don't like bridge
> - Basswood
> - Pickups
> ...



As others have already pointed out, the price is a big issue too. I too would like to get one if they weren't so expensive. It's basically a 1527 with a different body shape and an extended scale (and a boring matte black paint job). To many people those differences are enough to justify the price difference, but I can certainly see why some folks are put off by the price.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 10, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> How popular is the RG1570z? I think quite a few people get them, regardless of the bridge/pickups. For the RGD, you pay more, but that is for the extra features, not for the pickups... Just because I pay more, it doesn't mean that I won't swap them in a moment.



What extra features? A different shape and 1" extra scale?? Schecter don't charge more for different body shapes...

If anything there's less features than the Rg1527, it has a tone knob and five switch. It offers more versatility for a lot less cash!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2011)

It looks like a sweet guitar to me, never really understood the basswood hate. The pickups are obviously going to be bullocks as this is Ibanez we're talking about.  I've heard the bridge, providing you know what you're doing with it, is very solid and one of the better Ibanez bridges. I've not seen any negatives from anyone who has bought one.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 10, 2011)

edsped said:


> This is what boggles my mind. It's the worst of the ZR (no Tremol-no compatibility) with the worst of traditional trems (knife edges). I really don't understand why this bridge even exists, and I especially don't understand why Ibanez chooses to put it on their high end guitars.



This, and I've seen myself, confirmation of the lesser quality mini tuners. If all prestiges switched over to the ZR, I'd probably be much happier. They have this really innovative (Others may do this, but I doubt at such a large scale) system, and they restrict it to the S series, which I find sad, as I love the ZR despite the flaws it shares with the ZR.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I've been researching these recently.
> 
> I really don't seem to spark much with really high end guitars, sure I understand and appreciate them but I've had so much fun with lower end (but still not low end) and more unusual guitars that bells and whistles (or flashy tops haha) don't really seem to get the blood pumping for me.
> 
> ...



If you like guitars in the Ibanez vein it's probably one of the best non-sig 7 strings they've made in a long time. 

It's not neon pink with BKPs and a hardtail so it's not as popular here. Not to mention it's more expensive than an Agile. 

I've yet to see anything negative from someone who actually bought an RGD2127Z. By all accounts it's a great guitar, as long as you already like guitars in the style of Ibanez (Basswood, bolt-on, trem, etc.).



Greatoliver said:


> The NGDs here have been pretty popular. I guess the thing may be the scale - 26.5 isn't too much of a step up from 25.5, and I would guess that people looking for a longer scale will skip over it. If we look at tuning wise and using thinner strings, the extra inch only really allows you to drop down a semitone with the same strings, before the tension drops too much. So, it's not really that useful for lower tunings, and I think people want something more.



That .5" between 26.5" and 27" really isn't dramatic at all. 

On a 26.5" scale, using a .054 string, tuned to the "standard" 7-string B is at ~14.7 lbs of tension. 

On a 27" scale, using a .054 string, tuned to the "standard" 7-string B is at ~15.2 lbs of tension.

To put that in perspective, by using a string just slightly bigger at .056 on a 26.5" scale guitar you'd increase tension to ~15.9 lbs. That would make it tighter than the 27" with a string size increase of less than 4%. 



Stealthtastic said:


> Poor value and the body shape looks gross.



I don't see the "poor value". Guitars that are made in places other than South Korea, Indonesia, and China are more expensive. Though, the added value comes from getting an instrument made with higher quality materials and built to much tighter QC. 

It did take me awhile to jive with the RGD body though. No wonder Mr.Ibanez (no that wasn't really his name) kept it locked away for a couple decades. 



yellowv said:


> I think it's a killer guitar.







Prydogga said:


> I quite like it, but there are a few things that make me wish it was better executed.
> 
> 1. It's a metal guitar, and the majority of 'metal' guitars either have a signature inlay, or none at all. Too many Ibanez rock the 'mini dot' and while that's cool, it doesn't make the the RGD as unique as it could be in the line. I for one would consider it better for having side or no dots.
> 
> ...



Are dots not "Metal" enough?  I agree with them being quite boring these days. Though, I think on this particular guitar they go with the low-key aesthetics. Something big and flashy would have ruined it, in my opinion. Now, if it came in another color I'd think some different inlays would go well. Or perhaps do some colored dots. 

The 2xxx naming scheme speaks more to overall build then to just pickups. Usually it's the 3xxx level that gets upgraded (as in third party) pickups. Unfortunately they've never made 7-string IBZ/DiMarzio branded pickups. Though, if you listen to actual RGD2127Z owners the pickups that come stock really aren't too bad. They may not be BKPz but they aren't INFs. 

What's not "Metal" about a trem stabilizer? Some years back a lot of Metal guys were paying big bucks to get Hipshot Tremsetters installed in their guitars. It's a great device for folks who still want to use the trem, but desire less wobble. Though the ZR is a great unit the feel of a ball bearing based system isn't for everyone. Guys like me who spent years getting used to the feel of knife edge systems just don't get along with the "bounciness" of the ZR. They did also keep the intonation tool built into the unit which really is a cut above regular locking, floating trem intonation. 

Unfortunately, with Gotoh phasing out true black hardware from their lines I don't see Ibanez ever using true black on their higher end guitars again. 



Stealthtastic said:


> Exactly, no way on earth would I ever shell out cash like that for a guitar with pickups like that.



Didn't you shell out a chunk of change for a guitar that you hate the pickups on? 

Most folks are just going to switch them out anyway, so I don't see what the big deal is. The stock ones aren't too bad, and pickups are so cheap and easy (relatively speaking) to replace. 

Even if they came with a AN7 and TZ7 most folks would still complain because they're not the JP set or BKPz. 



edsped said:


> This is what boggles my mind. It's the worst of the ZR (no Tremol-no compatibility) with the worst of traditional trems (knife edges). I really don't understand why this bridge even exists, and I especially don't understand why Ibanez chooses to put it on their high end guitars.



I think it's a great compromise. They gave it the low profile, easy intonation, and offset saddle screws of the ZR, and then gave it the locking studs and hardened knife edges of the Edge. It's meant not for folks who like to lock their bridge in place and forget about them, but for people who love the feel of knife edge systems and want some of the advancements of the ZR. I have knife edge trems that still work perfectly after over twenty years of abuse, I can't see why knife edges are the "worst". I can see if we were talking about cheap trems on $400 guitars, but that's not the case with these units, for the most part.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Sep 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Cheers guys, this paints a very clear picture - it's pretty mch the usual Ibanez woes, just this guitar's harder to find!
> - Don't like bridge
> - Basswood
> - Pickups
> ...



What do you think about this...:

I'm trading my Carvin for a RG1077XL. You buy the RGD2127 and trade it to me for the RG1077XL


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> What do you think about this...:
> 
> I'm trading my Carvin for a RG1077XL. You buy the RGD2127 and trade it to me for the RG1077XL



Hold onto the RG1077XL. Probably one of the best RG7s ever, and that's coming from someone who isn't really a fan of 27" scale 7-strings.


----------



## edsped (Sep 10, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i think the edge zero is fucking awesome
> 
> mine doesnt EVER go out of tune. well, i shouldnt say EVER but its pretty close. yea, no tremol-no capability (which i thought would suck, i have them on all my guitars) but its such a user-friendly, easy to set trem that i dont really need it


I'm not saying it's necessarily bad, I just don't see the point. Why not just use a normal ZR trem? The ball bearing pivots are great.


----------



## Rook (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks again max for your incredibly reasonable and considered post lol, now my GAS is terrible.

I'm gunna just go for one I think, not that I had any doubt...

Oh, and people complaining about the price, they cost 1K-1200 here depending on how patient you are, that's not bad at all for a brand MIJ guitar with a bridge that good (remove the ZPS to all you haters, much better as a trem), Gotoh tuners and nut, AMAZING fit and finish as ever, hard case... What more do you want for your money particularly when you're gunna change the pups anyway?


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 10, 2011)

For what it's worth my next 7 shall be an RGD2127Z, I played the 6 string version of it and it was killer, so the 7 should not disappoint.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you like guitars in the Ibanez vein it's probably one of the best non-sig 7 strings they've made in a long time.
> 
> It's not neon pink with BKPs and a hardtail so it's not as popular here. Not to mention it's more expensive than an Agile.
> 
> ...



Remember that bringing Max makes any guitar related thread awesome.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 10, 2011)

the rgd2127z is a straight up metal guitar, brilliantly designed and solidly built. It's not about the bling or the sparkle, it's about pure performance, ergonomics and feel. 
You won't regret getting it man.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 10, 2011)

My RGD is the most comfortable guitar I've ever owned, period. Stores usually don't have them in stock, so all I can say is don't knock it until you try it, and most of you haven't. Too many people on here base their opinions on a gear purely on specs, and not on how a guitar actually plays. If you don't like the pickups, change them. If you don't like the ZPS system, take it out. But most importantly, give the guitar a chance, and play it.


----------



## Zorkuus (Sep 10, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> My RGD is the most comfortable guitar I've ever owned, period. Stores usually don't have them in stock, so all I can say is don't knock it until you try it, and most of you haven't. Too many people on here base their opinions on a gear purely on specs, and not on how a guitar actually plays. If you don't like the pickups, change them. If you don't like the ZPS system, take it out. But most importantly, give the guitar a chance, and play it.


I have to agree with this. I've had GAS for this guitar for ages and a while ago I had the chance to try out one and it was the most comfortable guitar I have ever layed my hands on. The pickups are the only "downside" to it but it's Ibanez so you'll have slim pickings finding a new Ibanez with high quality pickups anyway. And even then the stock pickups on it are still better than the usual Ibanez stock pickups.

For the price I'd say it's one of the best sevens out there. Change the pickups and it is. Some people complain about rosewood, basswood and whatnot but there's nothing wrong with these wood choises when they're very high quality piece of wood.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd love to have one of these guitars. I think the RGD body shape looks fucking killer, and I love black guitars!
I'm GASsing so bad for a 7-string Ibby now!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 10, 2011)

RGD'S ARE NOT BUILT FOR METAL!!! ITS OFFICIAL!!!

this is what they were meant for!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my RGD2127z !

I like the PU switch and the position of the volume knob. With the 1527 the volume knob used to get in the way of my picking hand, now I play mostly with my fingers curled in, so it does not bother me anymore.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2011)

I have the 6 string version and love it. I haven't put an NGD up but I picked it up about 4 or 5 weeks ago. I might throw one up when I settle on and can afford some bkp's.

The scale is just right to me. I've had 27 and 25.5 and found that the 26.5 scale length fits my hand well and my arm length as well. I'm not impressed with the stock pups at all but that was expected. The weight and balance is very well done, it hangs nearly perfectly for me. I've got mine tuned higher than it came stock, to DADGBE, and I'm liking the feel of the 10's I have on it. The frets are spotless on mine. The neck profile is slightly thicker than my old main axe, an RG520Q, but the thickness feels better to my hand.

I'm still getting used to the bridge, it doesn't seem as stable as my RG. It was an easy string swap though and much much faster.

I can't wait to get some BKP's for it. I had to get more insulation put in the house this year. The heat was just too much down here so I'm a little short on cash. I'm leaning towards the Rebel Yell or Nailbomb calibrated sets. Zimbloth has recommended the Rebel Yell model which I may just take a chance on. I'm not 100% decided either way.


----------



## zhunt1130 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well as an owner of one I figured I'd throw my 2 cents in. I ABSOLUTELY FUCKING LOVE THIS THING, minus the pickups but that's a flaw of all Ibanez guitar even the prestige line. It's pretty well known that if you're going to get an Ibanez, you might as well budget money for pup swap unless you just don't care, I do. The playability of this thing blows everything I've ever played out of the water. I can get super low action (about 1.8mm on the low and 1.2mm on the high) and still manage to have minimal fret buzz. 

The 26.5 scale is very comfortable to me and the neck is far superior to my older Schecter 7. The fret work is gorgeous. I can play things on the RGD I can't on other guitars, to me that says a lot.

The trem is awesome. I don't use it much at all so for me the zero point system is just an added bonus and in all other features it's just easier to setup than any other trem I've had experience with. If they offered it, I'd opt non-trem, but they don't on the prestige model and this one stays in tune better than my Schecter anyways so it's all good. The titanium truss rod is amazing as well. It allows so much sustain that you can just feel it in your chest when you rip an open note, for me it's low A. 


Literally the only things I don't like are the pickup, which I touched on earlier and the finish. I'm in general not a huge fan of matte finishes but I will say this one's far better than any others. It's almost a graphite black, it doesn't look unfinished by any means and is very clean and sleak. Not to mention whenever it gets all buffed out in more spots than I care to have, I'm just going to have it refinished to my liking and god knows it's easier to strip a matte finish than a poly one. 

Bottom line, I'm extremely happy with it and by no means do I regret dropping the amount of cash I did on it. I recommend it highly to anyone.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 12, 2011)

this guitar i currently have on hold for me at cosmo music. i absolutely fell in love after seeing one of these at the NAMM show. and after trying one i felt like i was sold on the whole thing. the prestige neck is insta sell for me every time, the upp boddy bevel cut was so comfortable i was sold on that right away, i'm not shredder but the cut on the lower horn works great for that and other upper register playing, and looks sweet.

the bridge, although a trem (which i never use) stayed completely still and in tune, didn't bend out of tuner in either directiuon from palm pressure.

i can live with 26.5 cus i tune from B to A, sitting mostly at a half step down from B anyhow. the one volume knob is right up my alley as i never touch the tone knob, the selector i find is actually a great placement for those that wanna quickly move from rythym to lead work. but also i probably will rarely touch it either

yeah it's basswood and i'm not a fan of it but also i can live withit. so either i call up RAN guitars and have them make me a dreams guitar like this but with hipshot bridge, 27 inch scale, no selector and no neck pickups and completely neck through with mahgonay body and fork over $3000 bucks, or i can just lay down $1800, throw a BKP aftermath in there and run with it.

don't get me wrong i still want that dream guitar, but i see lot's of pros on this, plus i played the damn thing already it's like butter man, just smooth and fast. plus i know it's quality made cus it's prestige, and until LACS opens to the public, which will never happen, having a full out custom ibby is still gunna be a dream, ess i do RAN, which is stilla chcunk of change.

i think really it's just a new design, needs to make the round, yes it's a tad more than the RG1527, but it defintely does what it does well, being a METAL axe.

so dude trust me, there's nothing really wrong with these guitars, they are amazing, and if it has everything you would want on your list of must haves, effing get one.

cus i know i'll be getting mine once the funds are free (come on January)


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Ola uses one and I've had bad gas ever since 

Too bad Ola uses Strictly 7 now


----------



## Hammy (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey dude 

If you're still thinking of getting one and accept the specs as they are (basswood body, etc), go for it! Like most of the guys say they're ultra comfy and it's literally an extension_ of your body. Recorded some demo's with mine this summer, though I haven't gotten around to finish this  In a way that's nice since you'll have raw guitar sounds.

Anyway, first ones with standard pickups and Axe-FX. Now I just got the Axe when I recorded this so it might sound a bit odd, also because there is no bass:

All in Favor by Skei on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Changed the pickups to Dimarzio Evolutions. They give a very natural and more organic sound then the standard pickups. Also Axe-FX preset is updated + bass in this one:

Proggie - Day 2 update by Skei on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## linchpin (Sep 12, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt me to own one of these.... would hurt my pockets but not me that's for sure.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, probably because for what it costs you can grab about 4 used RG7620s. Which offer exactly the same features (except the arm contour and the extra 1" scale) and have an awesome bridge. They also came with Dimarzios, and despite their reputation the neck pup is quite nice, and the bridge pickup sounds good in mahogany, so you can re-use it.

Yeah, I know. RG7620 are +10 year old guitars and may have dings and fretwear. Ok, just swap the neck, body or hardware of the 4 guitars you bought. Keep the best, sell the rest.

Seriously. Ibanez quality-price ratio just blows. For that money I'd rather have a Jackson SLAT3-7.


----------



## Edika (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a nice guitar and I would like to try one to hear how it sounds. I haven't played a basswood guitar and while I hear from a lot of people it's a shitty wood there are sound samples from Ibanez guitars with basswood bodies that are fantastic. In Europe the price is quite high and is around 200 Euros more than the Loomis (which also doesn't have a tone knob) depending on where you find prices for both guitars. The only thing that kind of bums me out about this guitar is the pickups. True I haven't played or heard these Ibanez pickups in person so It is kind of stupid to say they are crap but for a Japanese made guitar for this price tag and a being a prestige model it is not the best move to put these kind of pickups. For sure it is one of the "low end" prestiges but I would expect some Dimarzios for a 1200 Euros guitar! At least they are not EMG routes in case someone wants to mod!

So I kinda have mixed feelings for this instrument until I actually get my hands on one and try it out! But it looks very sexy I must admit!


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 13, 2011)

Most ppl don't realize it until it happens to them... I have owned Shecter and now the Ibby 2127z ... yes Schecters do come with emgs/blackouts ... and on paper that sound better cuz they are big brand names and it makes you feel better about your self but beyond that what most ppl fail to take into account is QUALITY...
When I bought my first Schecter, a Blackjack ATX, I was so fucking pumped cuz it looked good, had Blackouts and all that shit that makes you feel good about a product but when I actually got it I was extremely disappointed with the overall quality of the guitar... crooked binding, black spots underneath the paint, messy and dubious trust rod cavity and malfunctioning pickup selector...
I did not find any of those or any other flaws on my 2127z .. it's flawless.... Thats what you pay for: Quality and consistency.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

"OH HAI GAIZ! I H8 this guitar even though I've never played one!"  As an OWNER of one of these (i.e. I've actually put in a good deal of time playing one) I'd have to say they are pretty killer. The extended scale keeps the lows a bit tighter than a 25.5" scale would and honestly while the stock pickups aren't amazing, they weren't awful either. Throw in a set of BKPs or whatever you prefer and you have a very solid guitar. Complaining that the guitar is a terrible buy because it doesn't come with IBZ/DiMarzio-Design pickup is a weak argument as those pickups suck pretty badly when compared to aftermarket offerings as well.  Swapping stock pickups is not uncommon with anything else, and you're not paying for a difference in pickup quality from a 7420 to a 2127z, you're paying for a difference in the overall quality of the woods/finishing between the two guitars. Mine is awesome, and post pickup-swap it is that much better. 

Also a big +1 to everything Max said.  I'm not an Ibby lover or hater, I fall on both sides depending on the model and features of each guitar they make, but I'd say the 2127z is a winner if you dig Ibby stuff at all. 




Stealthtastic said:


> Poor value and the body shape looks gross.




I permanently call your taste into question .


----------



## Malkav (Sep 13, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> For that money I'd rather have a Jackson SLAT3-7.


 
I have tried the SLAT3-7 and in all honesty to me it was probably one of the worst 7 strings I've ever tried. The neck was too thin in terms of width and caused the high e to slip, the entire neck was finished in black which was just uncomfortable...The pickups are of course EMGs and therefore the routes are for EMGs, which not everyone likes. The headstock was just way too big and looked kinda ugly and off balance in person and I hated the way the strings fanned out after the nut instead of being in line like on the RG. Also I found the fret wire incredibly soft and to top it off the floyd they used on it was not the most stable out there, it also had a shockingly small bridge block and probably the worst quality claw screws I have ever seen.

My money would way rather be on an RGD or any of the other awesome 7 strings Ibanez make or have made. There is probably a chance that the SLAT3-7 I tried was just a dud as I only have experience with that one, but I've never tried an RG 7 string I haven't gelled with.



Miek said:


> Why would you even bother doing that much for a guitar that you have so many points on your con list to start with


 
I like the idea of a longer scale 7 string with a basswood body and rosewood fingerboard, I realise it gets lots of hate around these parts but Ibanez have pretty much nailed my favourite wood combination, throw on some form of maple top and I'm generally a happy camper  I know they once did the 27" scale 7 string RG, I can't remember it's model designation but that would be a dream to me, unfortunately in South Africa we'll probably never see one and I'll probably never have the money for one 

A bit of an off topic question but is it still possible to buy 7 string Lo-pro edges off of Ibanezrules if you did want to replace the ZR? and when dealing with an extended scale has anyone found that a trem feels different? I'm curious to know how the extended scale affects trem stiffness/feel? I'd probably string it with .010s with a low .062 in standard tuning, love the tension the extra scale gives. My only extended scale guitar is an RG2228 so I have no experience whatsoever with trems and long scales.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2011)

^ +1

Bring back the RG____xl series


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 13, 2011)

Malkav said:


> There is probably a chance that the SLAT3-7 I tried was just a dud as I only have experience with that one



Well, you pretty much answered yourself.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 13, 2011)

After finally playing two different RGDs, I really don't like them that much. They're solid guitars, but I feel as though they are overrated.

I do like the placement of the selector switch, the neck, longer scale, the body shape and cutaways/"bevels", but their are still some things Ibanez could do to take this thing to the next level IMO.

It would be very nice if it came in more colors or with maple tops, a "better" trem (a LoPro or a real ZR), better stock pickups,...


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> After finally playing two different RGDs, I really don't like them that much. They're solid guitars, but I feel as though they are overrated.
> 
> I do like the placement of the selector switch, the neck, longer scale, the body shape and cutaways/"bevels", but their are still some things Ibanez could do to take this thing to the next level IMO.
> 
> It would be very nice if it came in more colors or with maple tops, a "better" trem (a LoPro or a real ZR), better stock pickups,...



things like wood tops would only really happen on the RGA series, and it's a sexcellent trem for sure, just not the usual feeling trem some are used to like the Lo-Pro, and i love the Lo-Pro, coming from a non trem guy. and it would be nice if it came in other colours can't arugue there, but this is ibanez

although it would be nice if they invested in better stock pickup innovation, they don't care, they know 90%+ will swap out the stock for something new


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> After finally playing two different RGDs, I really don't like them that much. They're solid guitars, but I feel as though they are overrated.
> 
> I do like the placement of the selector switch, the neck, longer scale, the body shape and cutaways/"bevels", but their are still some things Ibanez could do to take this thing to the next level IMO.
> 
> It would be very nice if it came in more colors or with maple tops, a "better" trem (a LoPro or a real ZR), better stock pickups,...



They would look off with maple tops because Ibanez is not going to put a thick figured maple top on their guitars and the bevels are so deep that half the body would need to be figured maple to not make it look awful which would be really expensive for them compared to going solid basswood. Note that the Premium line gets the plain maple top with a figured veneer, but that's only because they're not carving it away.  The Edge ZR trem is just fine (not sure how it's not a "real" ZR exactly... ) and stays in tune very well. If you prefer the feel of the Lo-Pro because you need to flutter that's a personal thing, but as far as stability and the ability to raise and lower the note with some vibrato, it will do that.

Aside from colors and stock pickups, which again are nitpicky and things you can choose to change yourself (check my thread which someone posted earlier in here, I did both so I'm speaking from experience here), what exactly would specifically "take it to the next level" and what do you even mean by that? How much more "next level" can you really take a production instrument without going into the Suhr/Anderson zone which would cost you $2-3K+? I play boutique stuff too, the RGD is just fine for me, I play it almost as much as my Oni and I love my Oni.  You should give specifics instead of "they should make it mo' betterer!!!" as what you're describing is not something that is really making the guitar any better playing and that's the main thing you should be concerned about on a production guitar since you can swap the pickups out yourself and if the aesthetics REALLY bother you and you like everything else about it, you can get it painted.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 13, 2011)

I received mine a little less than a month ago and never have I played a 7 thats this incredible; mind you Ive been playing a Universe UV77 since January. I actually went to the Ibanez factory and tried out a few of them to see which one I wanted- they were all unbelievably consistent! Same goes for the 6 string RGDs.

The way I see it, this is Ibanezs answer to the Eernie Ball Petrucci models. Has a similar body design, pickup selector is in the same location and if Im not mistaken, (could totally be wrong on this), its setup for the Petrucci wiring. Plus! The bottom horn doesnt cock-block for stupidly large stretches. They also dont use the same rosewood as they do on their other production models, either. Its a selected rosewood that looks a bit darker in color, mine almost looked Ebony-ish. 

Why people knock this bridge is beyond me. Its gives the player more than enough options to have it setup ideally. Not to mention, its uber easy just check out the below video on all of its features.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

AngelVivaldi said:


> I received mine a little less than a month ago and never have I played a 7 thats this incredible; mind you Ive been playing a Universe UV77 since January. I actually went to the Ibanez factory and tried out a few of them to see which one I wanted- they were all unbelievably consistent! Same goes for the 6 string RGDs.
> 
> The way I see it, this is Ibanezs answer to the Eernie Ball Petrucci models. Has a similar body design, pickup selector is in the same location and if Im not mistaken, (could totally be wrong on this), its setup for the Petrucci wiring. Plus! The bottom horn doesnt cock-block for stupidly large stretches. They also dont use the same rosewood as they do on their other production models, either. Its a selected rosewood that looks a bit darker in color, mine almost looked Ebony-ish.
> 
> Why people knock this bridge is beyond me. Its gives the player more than enough options to have it setup ideally. Not to mention, its uber easy just check out the below video on all of its features.





Nice post Angel.  That's another thing I forgot to mention, the rosewood on my RGD looks almost as dark as the ebony on my Thorn.  It's definitely a higher quality piece of rosewood, again, justifying the price difference a bit with the quality in MATERIALS used to build the guitar over stuff you can swap out yourself.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 13, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> They would look off with maple tops because Ibanez is not going to put a thick figured maple top on their guitars and the bevels are so deep that half the body would need to be figured maple to not make it look awful which would be really expensive for them compared to going solid basswood. Note that the Premium line gets the plain maple top with a figured veneer, but that's only because they're not carving it away.


 
I understand what you mean. I'm excited to get my hands on a Premium 7 someday, but it would still be nice if RGD's (and RGA's for that matter) came in a few different colors.




> The Edge ZR trem is just fine (not sure how it's not a "real" ZR exactly... ) and stays in tune very well. If you prefer the feel of the Lo-Pro because you need to flutter that's a personal thing, but as far as stability and the ability to raise and lower the note with some vibrato, it will do that.


 
By real ZR, I mean a ZR trem., not a Zero. I know the Zero's are quite stable, and stay in tune, but its just personnal preference on my part.




> Aside from colors and stock pickups, which again are nitpicky and things you can choose to change yourself (check my thread which someone posted earlier in here, I did both so I'm speaking from experience here), what exactly would specifically "take it to the next level" and what do you even mean by that? How much more "next level" can you really take a production instrument without going into the Suhr/Anderson zone which would cost you $2-3K+?


 
The stock pickups are't bad, they just weren't great either. Replacing them is no big deal, and that way you can get exactly what you want, but still I feel like they could invest a little more on pickups and that wouldn't add on too much to the price (SD's or DiMarzio's aren't going to add $500-$1500 ).

By the love, I love your RGD! You've managed to make yours perfect.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I understand what you mean. I'm excited to get my hands on a Premium 7 someday, but it would still be nice if RGD's (and RGA's for that matter) came in a few different colors.
> 
> By real ZR, I mean a ZR trem., not a Zero. I know the Zero's are quite stable, and stay in tune, but its just personnal preference on my part.
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I guess I'll have to claim partial ignorance here, are you talking about the ball-bearing ZR? The only reason I said the trem on this one was a ZR is because it's listed as "Edge ZR" according to Ibanez on their site so I figured it still falls under the same family, but I think I know what you're talking about now (I think the S7320 had the one you mean, right? ). 

Honestly I agree about color options being a good idea but Ibanez is so hit or miss with their colors, they often throw a dark red on there (like magenta crush or vampire kiss like the old RGs) which to me look awful. The gent from Oceano had his LACS one done in that UBER bright lime/neon green and IMO that was one of the best-looking Ibanez guitars ever, but I don't know how well that would sell to their mass market. It seems like when Ibanez puts out all black guitars people bitch, then when they do colors they go odd and then people bitch.  I'd love to see a figured top on an RGD too I just don't think realistically it would happen, I mean they did that one J-Custom version of the RGA that was essentially like Broderick's custom and that sold a TINY handful because of the price. You'd end up with the same situation here, I guarantee you. 

Again I'll just say as far as pickups go if my option is keep the price lower and put pickups in there I know I will trash or increase the price and put pickups in that THEY choose as the best fit (pickups are such a personal thing, what sounds great to some might sound awful to others) and then I would have to scrap them anyways I'm out the increased cost for the nicer pickups I didn't want AND the cost of the upgraded pickups versus just the cost of the pickup upgrade if they had gone with cheapy stock pickups instead. I think Ibanez knows their market well enough to know that most folks are going to yank out those pickups and toss something else in there so they don't bother. It's nice when stock pickups sound great, but honestly in all guitars but my Thorn and my Oni I've ended up swapping out the stock pickups for something else so for me adding the extra cost up front as the consumer doesn't make sense and that's probably what they had in mind too.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have one by now if it was a bit cheaper, or if I had the money when one popped up in the marketplace for a reasonable price. As for the pick-ups, I really don't think it's ever a deal breaker on any guitar because 9 times out of 10 I'm switching them out multiple times until I find a set that works well with them anyways.

My main gripes though if I had a preference are the lack of a tone knob and I certainly think it would look a billion times better with a different finish (thats why I got my mahog RGD-style body for my 7620)... non-deal breakers though. And to be honest, I love the look of a nice looking rosewood.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Couldn't you technically add a tone knob as well? I'm not sure how keen you are on drilling a $1500 guitar, but it's possible...?


----------



## Rook (Sep 13, 2011)

What's all this 'real ZR' stuff? The Edge Zero and ZR are totally different, one's a cam and one's a knife edge. No one has a real gain over the other, and they both have the same ZPS in the back (which is what most people don't like about it).

If you don't like floyds much, the Edge Zero with ZPS is great because its more stable, if you particularly like floating bridges, remove the ZPS and enjoy the low profile goodness. It's solid, it doesn't suck as much sustain as some other trems I've tried, it's easier to intonate than a floyd, it's insanely low profile... What's the problem?

Anyway, I appreciate your input HighGain, you've always given very balances views in the past so your easy to believe.

The person who said the SLAT3-7 is the worst 7 ever... really?


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 13, 2011)

Just to dive in with one little point:

Darker rosewood (even naturally darker) does not equal higher quality. I've played a few custom guitars with a rosewood top (or full body) which had a large amount of sapwood. They resonated like no other guitar and soundes huge.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 13, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Just to dive in with one little point:
> 
> Darker rosewood (even naturally darker) does not equal higher quality. I've played a few custom guitars with a rosewood top (or full body) which had a large amount of sapwood. They resonated like no other guitar and soundes huge.



It most certainly doesn't. Only point was that it was a different rosewood that isn't used on most of their other production lines. The only way to tell is the fact that it is a bit darker


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 13, 2011)

it is indeed a bit darker and visually i find it more appealing


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 13, 2011)

The 2127z is going to be my next guitar. 
I've only played one, (they are rare in Australia) but it's already made my mind up. 
To everyone whinging about the price - I really don't see where you're coming from.
An LTD MH417 retails for around $1699 here, and if I ordered the RGD2127 off the Internet, I could get it (with free shipping) for $1649.
Sure, that might look high to you guys in the States and the like, but to put it in perspective, an RG7321 retails at around $750-800, and an S7420 is about $899.
So really, for a *Prestige* Ibanez 7 string, with an extended scale, I don't think it's badly priced at all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Just to dive in with one little point:
> 
> Darker rosewood (even naturally darker) does not equal higher quality. I've played a few custom guitars with a rosewood top (or full body) which had a large amount of sapwood. They resonated like no other guitar and soundes huge.





AngelVivaldi said:


> It most certainly doesn't. Only point was that it was a different rosewood that isn't used on most of their other production lines. The only way to tell is the fact that it is a bit darker



Yeah the main difference is the really light stuff that Ibanez uses on the Indonesian stuff is typically pretty awful-looking and feeling. I'm talking like where you can oil/condition the fretboard and it still looks like it's been neglected for 2 years.  Darker =/= better always, but in the case of Ibanez typically their really cheap stashes are the extra light pieces of cheap rosewood.


----------



## b7string (Sep 13, 2011)

I am gonna be perfectly honest, I just like the look of a low-pro 7 better, that's really my only beef with this guitar. I sat down and played one in a local shop for a bit, and if I closed my eyes and felt and listened, there isn't a single bad thing I could say about it. Pickups... We'll I am still searching for "the sound" and have been for 10 years now, so w/e. If you want a guitar which is simple and to-the-point, with excellent construction and feels fantastic, well don't hesitate. I think the negative hype these guitars generate is only going to help you be pleasantly surprised. Tension is a null argument IMO, because you can use thicker/lighter strings. I play a 25" warmoth, and love it, and I played this guitar and also loved it. My only hindrance was the price, and that can be fixed by waiting longer before you buy it haha. I think you've acquired enough info to make an informed choice. Good luck!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 13, 2011)

not a single "lol" at my post?

me=fail


----------



## orakle (Sep 13, 2011)

before I saw the RGD2127 in Ibanez' catalog, i was actually tryin to get a custom guitar made with pretty much the same spec

you understand that when i saw that in Ibby catalog, i jumped right away on it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 13, 2011)

Having only tried one briefly a year ago, it was a great instrument though wasn't perfect for my tastes. Pickups weren't a problem, and I wasn't fully appreciative of the EZ at the time, though I quite like it now. My biggest gripe was the awkward neck that I had trouble playing, which was odd because even being a small guy, I've tried baritones in the past and had little issues. I tried to like it a lot but unfortunately had to turn it down in favour of a 1527M that was selling at a steal price. Then again, I mav have changed and will probably like it now... 

Otherwise, it was still a great instrument and the quality is top notch, miles ahead a non Prestige RGD. I really liked the Volume knob and control placement too, so I may consider it again in the not too distant future. 

Damn this thread. I want an RGD again now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't you shell out a chunk of change for a guitar that you hate the pickups on?
> 
> Most folks are just going to switch them out anyway, so I don't see what the big deal is. The stock ones aren't too bad, and pickups are so cheap and easy (relatively speaking) to replace.
> 
> Even if they came with a AN7 and TZ7 most folks would still complain because they're not the JP set or BKPz.



I was 14 when I did that! Never again.





I understand most people are going to swap them out but when brands like Schecter are at least offering name brand pickups at a much lower pricepoint the least Ibanez can do is step things up and throw in some DiMarzio pups right?


----------



## Eaten (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a RGD2127z and I'm completely in love with it... The stock pickups are pretty good if you compare them to any other Ibanez ones.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 14, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> The person who said the SLAT3-7 is the worst 7 ever... really?


 
I didn't just bash the guitar, I stated many reasons as to why it wasn't to my liking  Many of these reasons also apply to the COW 7 string they used to make, which I also didn't really gel with. Quality wise they were built well, minus the claw screws, couldn't find any other fit or finish problems, it just turns out I don't like Jackson's choice of specs when it comes to 7 strings 



Emperoff said:


> Well, you pretty much answered yourself.


 
Well yes and no, the guitar itself had no defects so one could assume it was a perfectly functioning SLAT3-7, my big gripes were with things like neck dimensions and their choice to finish the neck and the pickups...


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 14, 2011)

I would buy one if it's a normal 25.5 scale, and has arm contours like an RG/EBMM. The longer scale and contour didn't cooperate with my playing style haha 

That said, it's a good guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 14, 2011)

rockstarazuri said:


> I would buy one if it's a normal 25.5 scale, and has arm contours like an RG/EBMM. The longer scale and contour didn't cooperate with my playing style haha
> 
> That said, it's a good guitar



Then buy an RG?


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Did that  I bought an RG1527M instead.

I have to admit that the body shape of the RGD looks pretty cool though


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2011)

rockstarazuri said:


> Did that  I bought an RG1527M instead.



Did the exact same thing.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 14, 2011)

Malkav said:


> Well yes and no, the guitar itself had no defects so one could assume it was a perfectly functioning SLAT3-7, my big gripes were with things like neck dimensions and their choice to finish the neck and the pickups...



Jackson necks are wider than Ibanez ones, which I know for a fact as I have both. The string slipping off the freatboard happened to me with all the Ibanez's I've had. Definetly not with the Jacksons so there was probably something wrong with that guitar. Other than that, just different opinions 


To give an objective response to the OP thread:

Because in this forum, anything that is not custom shop BKP equipped with the weirdest woods and colours and played by Bulb or Nolly is not popular.


----------



## syndrone (Sep 14, 2011)

honestl opinion? haha okay:

problem is, most people here who use low tunings tend to buy 8 string guitars so that they are as cool as Tosin Abasi and Co.
and the other people play 7 strings, but play them in normal tuning or 1 step down (which is "okay" on a 25.5" scale). 
if you go with the 25.5" scale you don`t have to struggle with the "extra" string tension as well if you are near standard tunings, although most people here are badasses and like mega string tension... (so kinda paradox, but they just prefer their "old habits" i guess).

i think the 2127z is one of the best 7 strings out there (if you change the pickups and the tremolo if you are a guy like me). people just tend to oversee good stuff that`s too good to be true and go with mostly ugly custom stuff that costs twice as much. Rarely seen good custom guitars except some Jaden Rose`s, but that`s taste of course, no offense against custom lovers..

finally, if you ask me, a 7 string guitar should NEVER have a 25.5" unless you really stay in B standard.. tanned frets are really weird, i know, but either tanned frets, or AT LEAST a 26.5" scale for a low A or lower. if you ever try to set up your 25.5" 7 string lower than A, you will find out that it s**ks. and the people that say "mine is working" either use an insanely thick .80 string or just don`t hear that the intonation is way off...

just my 2 cents of course (being a bit more than the regular 2 cents PP)

EDIT: and of course the 2127z leans more towards metal and not everyone here is metal as fuck haha : )


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Because in this forum, anything that is not custom shop BKP equipped with the weirdest woods and colours and played by Bulb or Nolly is not popular.



Wow, hooray for blanket statements!  I guess that's why we've never seen a single Agile NGD.... oh wait. 

Also, you're actually incorrect there a second time as my RGD *WAS* in fact owned by Misha previously. Deemed false on several levels there sir.


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 14, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Because in this forum, anything that is not custom shop BKP equipped with the weirdest woods and colours and played by Bulb or Nolly, unless it is an Agile, is not popular



Fixed 



syndrome did make a good point... I don't see a lot of ERG sevenstrings here, but I see quite a lot of 8 strings. I think people tend to jump from 25.5" 7 strings to 27"+ 8 strings, with little inbetween, specifically when it comes to Ibanez guitars.

I really like them, if it had a Lo Pro, it would be pretty much perfect


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you kidding? A ton of people here own Schecter 7's which for the most part are 26.5". There is definately an in between


----------



## cyril v (Sep 14, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Couldn't you technically add a tone knob as well? I'm not sure how keen you are on drilling a $1500 guitar, but it's possible...?



Ah, I wouldn't take a drill to it unless I was doing a refinish, but I would certainly add a concentric pot if there was room for it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Ah, I wouldn't take a drill to it unless I was doing a refinish, but I would certainly add a concentric pot if there was room for it.



I think there would be room for one of those, the cavity seemed deep enough when I had the cover off for the pickup install.


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Are you kidding? A ton of people here own Schecter 7's which for the most part are 26.5". There is definately an in between





Greatoliver said:


> I think people tend to jump from 25.5" 7 strings to 27"+ 8 strings, with little inbetween, *specifically when it comes to Ibanez guitars.*







I would change the volume pot to a push-pull to coil-split, but I honestly don't use my tone pot a lot...


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow, hooray for blanket statements!  I guess that's why we've never seen a single Agile NGD.... oh wait.
> 
> Also, you're actually incorrect there a second time as my RGD *WAS* in fact owned by Misha previously. Deemed false on several levels there sir.





Greatoliver said:


> Fixed



Ironically, I DID mention the Agiles as well, though I finally edited the post. I would have left it that way if I knew you guys were gonna miss them that much


----------



## edsped (Sep 14, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What's all this 'real ZR' stuff? The Edge Zero and ZR are totally different, one's a cam and one's a knife edge. No one has a real gain over the other, and they both have the same ZPS in the back (which is what most people don't like about it).
> 
> If you don't like floyds much, the Edge Zero with ZPS is great because its more stable, if you particularly like floating bridges, remove the ZPS and enjoy the low profile goodness. It's solid, it doesn't suck as much sustain as some other trems I've tried, it's easier to intonate than a floyd, it's insanely low profile... What's the problem?
> 
> ...


My problem is, unless you just REALLY prefer the feel of knife edges to the ball bearing pivots on the ZR, then the Edge Zero doesn't really offer anything. The ball bearings won't need any maintenance probably ever unless you get water into the joints somehow or something like that. What I'd rather see is a ZR type trem with a normal spring apparatus so you would have the same bridge but be able to install a Tremol-No. The convenience of a Tremol-No would definitely outweigh that of the thumbscrew and stabilizer, IMO. Then they would actually be considerably different instead of just marginally different.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 14, 2011)

holy shit, could you imagine an RGD2127 with a MAPLE FRETBOARD?!?!?!?!?
somebody PLEASE use your special mockup powers!!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 14, 2011)

I must be the only one who actually has no complaints on the Ibanez stock PUs, neither on my RGD2127, nor on my RG1527.
I can imagine going "WOW" if I tried different PUs, but so far I have never felt the need to swap the stock PUs.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 14, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I must be the only one who actually has no complaints on the Ibanez stock PUs, neither on my RGD2127, nor on my RG1527.
> I can imagine going "WOW" if I tried different PUs, but so far I have never felt the need to swap the stock PUs.



Even the PAF 7 pickups in my apex 2 got the chuck mate, so really it comes down to preference, i've tried the other stock ones, dimarzios and seymour duncans and none of them wowed me either till i tried BKP's and then i was wowed

if they do it for you mate, whos to argue


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> holy shit, could you imagine an RGD2127 with a MAPLE FRETBOARD?!?!?!?!?


 
I've already imagined a white RGD 8 string with maple fretboard, and was hoping that my band gets good enough for LACS to build it for me. 

But until then, I'll keep imagining and dreaming...


----------



## exordium (Sep 14, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I must be the only one who actually has no complaints on the Ibanez stock PUs, neither on my RGD2127, nor on my RG1527.
> I can imagine going "WOW" if I tried different PUs, but so far I have never felt the need to swap the stock PUs.



I really like the pups in my 1527Z as well, they're quite versatile. That being said, I plan to get some Aftermaths as soon as I have the money ... definitely decent pickups, though.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I remember being very excited about the RGD series when Ibanez announced it. It was right around the time that my band decided we were going to try using seventrings for the first time, but I'd have a year or so until my BRJ and KxK guitars were finished. I liked the idea of the extended scale since I can never seem to get my hands on a 1077XL when they pop up. None of the stores ever got one in, so I only had youtube demos and testimonials on forums like this to go off of. On paper, that guitar just doesn't match up with my style with the exception of extended scale, and that's not even the most important thing in the world to me these days. These days, I greatly prefer the feel, intonation, and playability of my 25.5" scale JPX-7 than my ESP STEF B7. That may just be a testimony to the overall build and quality of the EBMM though. 

Could I live with the 2127z? Yup. I find the fretwood, inlays, and finish incredibly unappealing, but I could certainly deal with playing one. It's just never going to be something I buy new since I'd end up wanting to mod the hell out of the finish like Highgain did to his. I'd be far more inclined to save up a few extra bucks and import the RGA427Z or J Custom RG8527Z. I don't think either of those are perfect either, but I find both to be a bit more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Jackson necks are wider than Ibanez


 
Huh? They both have the same bridge and nut spacing. 

I know the thicker, rounder necks as well as the finish makes them seem bigger, but having held a SLAT3-7 and RG1527 at just about the same time, I can't remember even noticing a slight difference in width.


----------

